# 22 air rifle



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

For sale Remington/ crosman nitro piston 22 break barrel. Mint condition, don’t even have a tin of ammo through it. Camo stock have new air rifle so selling one.$115 Ravenna, can meet in reasonable distance.
Comes with a 4-32 scope.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

snag said:


> For sale Remington/ crosman nitro piston 22 break barrel. Mint condition, don’t even have a tin of ammo through it. Camo stock have new air rifle so selling one.$115 Ravenna, can meet in reasonable distance.
> Comes with a 4-32 scope.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry don’t know much about the air rifles. How do you pump it up?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> Sorry don’t know much about the air rifles. How do you pump it up?


When you "break" the barrel down and then return it to normal position, it's ready to go. All it takes is the one action to get it ready to fire.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you know what price this is new?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Is it powerful enough to kill groundhogs?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ditchdigger said:


> Is it powerful enough to kill groundhogs?


I imagine at a reasonable distance and a head shot it would do the job, popped a crow with it, a local feral cat, rabbits, squirrels. And I got it on a previous air gun trade new in box.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

what is velocity of that rifle? my Gamo won't drop a Feral cat unless it's a head shot, at least not instantly ... had a herd of them here a couple years back, did my best to thin it out ... they're tougher than house cats for sure ... they do a somersault, flop around for a few seconds and scramble off 🧐


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sale pending today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

The advertized velocity is normally quite lower then the actual velocity. I have a RWS 34 Diana and the best I got across a chronograph was 720 fps. It's advertized at 800 fps. It also depends on what grain pellet you use. Most manufactures use the lightest pellet available for their listed fps claims.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The rifle is sold.. thanks Ogf,and nice meeting you Matt..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

